# cross wrap question



## freesp00l

I have done one crosswrap (basic square), and want to try another. The next pattern I want to try is the optical chevron. Can some one please help me figure out the layout and passes for the pattern? I know there are books, but I can't afford them YET and just want to try this one pattern for now.
Thanks


----------



## Fishtoys

freesp00l said:


> I have done one crosswrap (basic square), and want to try another. The next pattern I want to try is the optical chevron. Can some one please help me figure out the layout and passes for the pattern? I know there are books, but I can't afford them YET and just want to try this one pattern for now.
> Thanks


FS, from left to right starting at the bottom of the butt towards tip is all 1 pass Red. Right to Left 1 pass Black. The white shown is the color of the blank so to speak. Nice pattern be sure to post up the pick once completed. The closer the patterns the better. BOL. Ed.


----------



## freesp00l

not sure I fully understand, but I will give it a shot. do I do all of one color first or do I alternate? or like 3 passes of one and the 1 of the other? Also when you say up, then I go up the blank but not back down? Still learning the terminology. I have no formal training. 
I am stripping down my 2nd rod I built to redo it. I love the grip, but was not happy with the wraps. It will take time, but it is going to be nice. I will post pics for sure.

I was thinking of buying visual wrap when I get the cash. Is it simple or complex to use and understand? or is a book better? Just looking for opinions.


----------



## Freshwaterman

*crosswrap*

If it was me i think i would buy Billy V. book on cross wraps. It sells new at most rod building suppliers for about $40.00.
Or you can get Dale Clemmens book on thread art.

Paul


----------



## Zombie

I've done a few of those opticals and they do look great if done correctly. Make sure and take your time with the spacing and the gaps should be about the same size as the wraps to get the effect. Boxing each side of the wraps with black or a dark color like you have shown with a light colored underwrap (or paint) really makes it pop. Randy.


----------



## patfatdaddy

I will try to attach a picture from the Dale Clemens book. It may help.
Pat


----------



## freesp00l

thanks pat, that will help. I think I will use an epoxy paint for the blank and then work over it.


----------



## Raymond Adams

Wrap up the blank (butt to tip) with one color band and back down the blank (tip to butt) with another color band. Alternate until completed.

The pattern is best on 8 axis. Lay-out a standard 2 axis wrap then wrap additional layout threads down the center between the first lay-out threads. Once for 4 axis, twice for 8 axis. Follow?

BD Ehler did a great Tutorial on cross-wraps and it's posted on my website. It will help you a lot until you can get a book and or DVD.


----------



## freesp00l

Raymond,

Thanks for the info. I have been to your site A LOT since I started building. It is the best rod building resource I have found and learned how to build by reading your articles. You are great for hosting such an amazing site. Thanks

quick question... do I use the middle point diameter to figure out spacing? I have the concept for 8 axis and direction now.


----------



## Raymond Adams

freesp00l said:


> quick question... do I use the middle point diameter to figure out spacing? quote]
> 
> Yes


----------



## BillGulledge

*Raymond Adams Website URL*

Raymond Adams -- Is your website still up and if so, can you share the URL I need all the help I can get.
Thanks
Bill


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Raymond Adams said:


> Wrap up the blank (butt to tip) with one color band and back down the blank (tip to butt) with another color band. Alternate until completed.
> 
> The pattern is best on 8 axis. Lay-out a standard 2 axis wrap then wrap additional layout threads down the center between the first lay-out threads. Once for 4 axis, twice for 8 axis. Follow?
> 
> BD Ehler did a great Tutorial on cross-wraps and it's posted on my website. It will help you a lot until you can get a book and or DVD.


Can you list the web page. I would like to learn something new


----------



## Goags

This original post was from '09...Raymond doesn't post much anymore. Here's his website:
http://www.rodbuildingtutorials.com/


----------



## Speckled

Goags said:


> This original post was from '09...Raymond doesn't post much anymore. Here's his website:
> http://www.rodbuildingtutorials.com/


Some good stuff on that site Jerry :wink::smile:. Thanks, I need any and all help I can get :cheers:.


----------



## Goags

Speckled said:


> Some good stuff on that site Jerry :wink::smile:. Thanks, I need any and all help I can get :cheers:.


I've spent hrs on that site, Robert! Lots of good info in one place. Kudos to Raymond for keeping it up.


----------

